# Holy Cow...3 Mile Bridge Sunday Night 1.18.09



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, I don't know where to begin. Well first let me start by saying that with all the action happening, I didn't get pics of all the fish, but I did my best and I hope everyone will forgive me. Especially Gill, because I know I released at least one of his fish without a pic for sure. Ok, on with the report. Gill (lighttackle2fun), and myself had been talking for the last few days about a return trip to the bridge, and we decided to give it a try Sunday night. The weather was calling for 20-25 MPH winds, so we figured if we couldn't fish the bay due to wind, we would hit the lights in the Bayou. Lucky for us the weather guesser was way off base last night, and we headed out into the bay at around 6:15 with light winds and almost no chop!!!! We anchored up in My Magic light and started fishing. Light tackle was the choice of the night, with everybody using either 10 lb braid or 12 lb hybrid. The fishing was slow at first but that didn't last long. The tide was finally starting to move when I set the hook on red number 1 with a good old3 inch new penny shrimp.









And so it began...after that we started sighting reds circling the outside of the lights, so we started casting to them, and Gill hooks his first of many for the night (he was on FIRE last night).









At this point it all becomes a blur, we were catching reds crazy fast, and I dont remember the order, so I will just post the pics I have with a caption of what I remember. So I think Gill was next again...









Then it was a doublehook-up withSteph and Gill









Then it was Steph with the biggest fish of the night









Here is a pic of gill bowed up with her in the back.....









Unfortunately this one killed my landing net









Iguess the strain was more than it could bare....Anyway, finally I get another fish this was the only slot fish that was caught all night









and almost at the same timeGill is at it again..... I think I reversed the order on those 2









and Gill again









and then Gill and Myself with a double hook-up









here is the result....









And then it was Steph's turn again....









You can see Gill in the background about to hook-up again, here is Steph's fish









and then gill again, and again, it was CRAZYYYYY.....


















And we finished out the night with one last double hook-up....









And here are the Reds from that one!!!!!









Holy Cow what a night It was insane...not to mention, we caught a white trout on practically every cast that we didn't land a red. At least half the reds were caught sight fishing, man was it ever fun.

Total Tally 22 reds

Gill (lighttackle2fun) 11

Glastronix 6

Steph 5

And we each lost around 3 also, so just imagine how many we wouldhave caught if we hadn't of broken so many off. You guys and gals should have seen us landing those bulls with the handle broken off of my landing net, it was pretty funny. Anyway, this was by far the best night of fishing that I have ever had, and I have had a few good ones. All reds were caught on gulp, the flavor of choice was nuclear chicken. We used5"jerk shads, 3 and 4" shrimp, and swimming mullet. Oh yeah, one red was landing using a live white trout, and all fish were released, except for a few trout that we used for bait.

Good luck and good fishing,

Glastronix


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang dude.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Im telling you , you da man at the 3 mile bridge !!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown Thakns for posting. 

Scott


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch, great pics, and great color on those hosses! Thanks for the report!

<P align=center>


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Man that was a BLAST! So glad we went. That was probably the most fun I have ever had, and it was a personal best for me in reds caught in a single night with 11. Its not often you can watch monster reds chase your bait and actually get to watch the explosion on you bait likewe got to see several times. With 3 double hook ups man you just cant beat it.

I was going to post this pic from Saturday when I went by myself in a seperate threat but oh well this report will be all inclusive lol. Went out around 2 and played around by the pillings and caught a decent sheep head. Thats my second one in the last week so they are moving in a little!! Live shrimp was the bait

Then I trolled around by the center of 3 mile. Toddbythebay was trolling by and I watched him snag someones line while he was trolling. Then he pasted right by the back of my boat, said HI and BAM I was on with in 2 mins (thanks for the luck, your trolling must has got him worked up). Got this nice guy on a nuclear chicken jerk shad. Sorry pic is not so good but he was a stud and I was solo so here ya go.










If you think its to cold to fish, YOU ARE MISSING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a weekend! Thanks for the trip J


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Great Report.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I fish in C-Bay over here in the FWB area and was wondering what depth of water are you finding fish and is there any bottom structure around the "magic light" you speak of, thatyou are aware of....just courious. Thanks.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

wow:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I love it when a plan comes together. Looks like fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice...thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

whew!!!:bowdown


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kmac (Jan 8, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Great catch, great pics, THAT WAS AN AWESOME NIGHT GLADE TO SEE THE REDS STILL THERE CAN'T WAIT TO GET SOME TIME OFF SO I CAN GO .</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto with "WHEW". I was tired after looking at the pics. Way to go and love the post!!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Totally speechless:bowdown:bowdown......good thing i can type:letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!:bowdown Great fishing report, and the camera man was busy also. Good job to all.:clap


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

nice fish!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

You guys rock! Nice Job!


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH GUYSSS my fiance Stephanieis busting my chops (rightfully so I guess lol) because we didnt mention the part about she was the one using the brocken net to land a lot of hte fish, and she was also the busy camera WOMEN most of the night. So we all need to show our appreciation for a awesome women doing one hell of a job. Not only netting our fish but catching the biggest red last night and the trip before. Really you dont find many that are willing and do the fishing thing. I am pretty lucky:heart


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy cow....:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job fellas, and ladies! I've got to get my tale back out there.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn Glastronix, Great pics and report. Looks like a great night for all.The cold doesn't seem to deter the Reds, I guess aslong as the trout are still there, then the Reds will be there as well. I will be checking the water each day fefore I leave work to see if I want to bring the boat to work to get on the waterafter the work day is done. Great job guys.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

man thatswhat i'mtalking about! fantastic jobcrew :clap. every time i bringthewife she always catches the big one. i just wishshewould go more:banghead site fishing them in the lights is awesome the only way to fly :letsdrink


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang, definitely would have been tired after a night like that.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, that's about all i can muster...wow:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice catch and thanks for sharing. :clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the Reds, you guys really wore them out.


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

OH YEAAAA!!!! what a night!!!!Thanks for posting:clap:clap:clap


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It Might be time to put fuel in the tanks and head out there again !!!*

*Great posts guys and Congratulations !!!on such a successful trip !!!!!!!*


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Glastronix.. thanks for all the reports..... we ran into each other a few time in the fall out there....those fish are in the bay big time right now.. I hope this cold doesn't run them out...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead GREAT night....:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>I fish in C-Bay over here in the FWB area and was wondering what depth of water are you finding fish and is there any bottom structure around the "magic light" you speak of, thatyou are aware of....just courious. Thanks. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Water is around 30 feet deep, and there is plenty of rubble on the bottom.



> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_lblFullMessage>OOOOOOOOOOOOH GUYSSS my fiance Stephanieis busting my chops (rightfully so I guess lol) because we didnt mention the part about she was the one using the brocken net to land a lot of hte fish, and she was also the busy camera WOMEN most of the night. So we all need to show our appreciation for a awesome women doing one hell of a job. Not only netting our fish but catching the biggest red last night and the trip before. Really you dont find many that are willing and do the fishing thing. I am pretty lucky


Yep Steph took quite a few of those pics, and netted more fish than I did with the busted net. She is cool fo' sho'



> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Hey Glastronix.. thanks for all the reports..... we ran into each other a few time in the fall out there....those fish are in the bay big time right now.. I hope this cold doesn't run them out...


Hey Capt. Bob, I think I remember seeing you back in October, and I hope to see you out that way again, so far the cold has just made 'em bite better, let's hope the luck holds.

Thanks for all the replies from everyone, 

Good luck and good fishing,

Glastronix


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome night of fishing! Great pics. those are some very nice fish. looks like I need to get out there some more.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Absolutely Unbelievable!! Outstanding Job!!

:clap:clap:clap


----------

